# German Shorthair Pointer problems



## TR993 (Oct 15, 2003)

Hello everyone,
About a month ago I acquired a GSP from a young couple that wanted to part with him. He is a beautiful dog with a great looking body, almost fully liver colored with a patch of speckles on his chest. Anyway, he is about 4.5 months old and will "come" "sit" "stay" and occasionaly "lie down" without too much helping. He seems to need to urinate about every 10-15 min. Sometimes right in front of the back door in the kitchen. I am at wits end with this guy on the peeing in the house thing. I don't think "rubbing his nose in it" is the answer but I am looking for suggestions on this.

Also, I would like to train him for upland birds but don't know anything about it. I don't want to attempt this training myself for fear of damaging the dogs ability. Are there trainers that are willing to take on a 4.5 month old dog and how much could I expect to pay for the training?

Thanks a million,
TR


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I can't help you out on the field training, but as for the frequent urinating don't give him free access to water. Put water down in front of him every 8 hours. Let him drink as much as he wants then put him outside for a while.


----------



## brymoore (Aug 18, 2003)

Dont know what to tell you about the peeing problem. The old rule of thumb for pups was to take out after sleeping, playing or eating and about once an hour when 8 weeks old. 

As for training for hunting, 4.5 months is too young for any formal training. At this point, I would take the dogs for walks in areas that may hold birds to get it accustomed to trying to find game. At his age, finding mice and song birds is fine. Dont take a gun unless you have conditioned the dog to gunfire. Id recommend reading Joan Baileys How to Help Gun Dogs Train Themselves even if you dont plan on training the dog yourself. The most important thing for a young dog is to let them develop and not screw them up by being impatient. By spring, your dog should be about the right age to begin some formal training.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...=sr_8_1/104-5305901-8019966?v=glance&n=507846


----------



## gsw83 (Jan 18, 2001)

have you had him checked for urinary tract infection. I know when my dog has that he pees a lot, but very little comes out when he goes.


----------



## TR993 (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for the insight. I haven't had him checked for urinary problems yet. I have been leaving water down for him and this may really be the cause. A ton of pee comes out when he goes...he just loves to drink! All in all, he is a great dog with a terrific temperment. 

I am glad to hear he is too young for formal training. I was worried that he was too old....thanks again for the advise!
I really value this site and it's members.
TR


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

First get a dog crate and don't give full run of the house to the dog till it's house broke. Dogs won't normally pee where they sleep. Take it right from the crate to the outdoors and make a really big thing(praise) to the pup when it goes outside. It will have to go after it eats or drinks or gets real excited. If you've only had it a month and it's on it second family already it make take some extra time. As far as training it to hunt don't worry till it's at leat 6 to 9 months old it's a pup let it have fun. The only thing to train a dog at this age is here and kennel. I start with a whistle (by mouth) every time I feed, every time I let my pup out, every time I play with him. Really make a big deal out of it, it really works. The first time ( he was 6 mon. old ) he jumped a deer the chase was on I called here here here he stoped looked at me for a moment I called here here here again he came right back got his praise and went went back to bird hunting. Good luck


----------



## TR993 (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for the ideas Worm Dunker. I am curious, you blow a whistle at meal time and when it time to go outside? I am not sure I understood how to best use the whistle. I think we are probably not giving him enough praise...need to work on that.

Thanks,
TR


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I just blow threw my lips five quick notes (sounds). I still call my dogs this way(all three) but use metal whistle when hunting. I got this from my breeder so when I had pups from the first day they were feed solid food I'de whistle. When the last two pups I had from the litter went hunting ( 7 weeks) they would come to the whistle because they had learned the whistle ment a good thing. It's never to early to start a dog hunting in this pictute here is two 7 week old pups pointing a quail. You can see it's winter the water behind them is froze, just make it short, fun and always remember pups, NEVER make a mistake at this age what ever they due. Again good luck and have fun with that pup because before you know it , it will be to old to hunt.


----------



## brymoore (Aug 18, 2003)

WD,

How do you keep your quail alive in winter? I'm bringing a new pup home on Saturday but was planning to wait until April to get some recall quail. I agree with you, the earlier the better.

Bryan


----------



## TR993 (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank you again for all of your help. I can't wait to get home and heap some praise on my guy. I will also try the whistle...thanks for all the words of wisdom.

TR


----------



## romayer (Nov 13, 2002)

TR,

Worm Dunker's dogs did a great job at a pheasant hunt we went to 3 wks ago. I wasn't in the same group with them, but I can tell you that everybody gave them PRAISE  It's worth listening to his advice.

By the way, that is a great pic of the pups!


----------



## part timer (Sep 30, 2003)

I have a couple of GSPs - one of which is only 7.5 months old. Not an expert but I'll give you my opinion.

Urination: We kennel train our dogs from the moment they are brought home. When they are brought out to play or eat they go immediately outside. Lavish praise on them when they urinate. I don't leave them alone in the house until they are reliable. Some dogs get there quicker than others.

Training: I took my latest GSP to Pine Hill in Rockford for a month of puppy training at 4 months. The training was kept at a puppy level. When I picked her up she was finding, pointing and retrieving birds. I've gotten her out quite a bit since and she seems to have a great time. I'm not sure you can start training too early. You can train too much too early - and expect too much.

The cost of professional training program isn't cheap - about $20-30/day. You can do it yourself if you are willing and able to put in the time. You'll make some mistakes but we all do.

Have fun with the pup. You should have 12+ good years with a buddy that thinks your the greatest.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Welcome to the forms part time. For setters owners this book should be given with each pup but it is good for all pointing breeds and it's free you can down load and print it. I bough mine I believe it's cost is 6.50 now best money I've spend for dog training material. http://www.ats-sonic.com/ftsa.htm After I ruined my first setter ( taught it to set this is a big mistake) took a trainer a long time to straight that out. So I disagree some times dogs are to young to trail for a first time trainer and with each breed it's dfferent. I have seen 6 mon. pointers that were broke dogs(steady to wing and shot).


----------



## brymoore (Aug 18, 2003)

A dog "broke" at six months does not necessarily mean a dog broke at two years. There's a lot physical changes that will happen to the dog before it's mature. Dogs need to mature mentally before the pressure of formal training.


----------



## larry33kc (Nov 19, 2003)

On the peeing thing, I had a dog that was a little hard headed on training, but what I did was take him out ALOT for awhile.

You said he pee's every 15 mins or so, well then take him out every 15 mins. watch the dog when he starts to sniff around then jump up and start saying "have to pee pee" or something of that nature, make sure it is in a real high pitch happy voice and take him outside till he goes pee.

As soon as he goes you praise him saying good pee pee, pet and love him up then go inside. 

It is kind of a pain but it does work, all it is is repetition


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Listen to what WD has said, that's good advice.

You can start whats called "yard training" right now. A bird dog needs to know 3 commands down stone cold: "here", "heel" and "whoa". Dont teach him to sit. You can teach him all the parlor tricks you want but be sure he has the three basic yard commands down cold before trying to do too much field work. There are a ton of books and videos which explain all this in detail- my favorites are Wing and Shot by Bob Wehle and Delmar Smith's book. Good luck.


----------



## TR993 (Oct 15, 2003)

Natty and all with great advise!
Thank you very much.

Looks like patience and a trip to the book store are in order.

TR


----------



## brymoore (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TR993 _
> *
> Looks like patience and a trip to the book store are in order.
> 
> TR *


That's the best advice!


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

You can also get a jump on the gun training ( Large noise)
when you feed him. I used to pretty good sized books when my labs were puppies and slammed them together just when she started to eat her supper. Thats how I started mine anyway.


----------

